# Ahhhhh.....



## Joel Bolden (Mar 21, 2022)

The Painted Turtles were out today obviously enjoying the sun on Penn State's Lake Perez.


----------



## MitchP (Mar 22, 2022)

Aww, nice capture.

Looks like turtle shells might be a little blown out, though.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice shot but I agree with Mitch.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 22, 2022)

Whites blown out but other than that a nice image. It's almost as if they were posing for a portrait shot, very cool.


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice shot in a challenging lighting situation!


----------



## Joel Bolden (Mar 22, 2022)

I left the shells "blown out" as you say, on purpose. That was the way they appeared in that light, and that's what I wanted to keep. I also edited this way, but didn't much care for it. The first was

 how my eye saw the scene.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 22, 2022)

I gotta admit, turtle shells are hard to deal with in bright light.  I don't even bother with them anymore unless it's during the golden hour when the light is dimmer.


----------



## MitchP (Mar 22, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> I gotta admit, turtle shells are hard to deal with in bright light.  I don't even bother with them anymore unless it's during the golden hour when the light is dimmer.


True, even the original image is over exposed. This would be a good opportunity to use in-camera exposure compensation. You can always bring the shadows up, but you'll never recover lost pixels to over exposure.


----------

